# Transcend 250GB no more showing in My Computer though it shows up in Devices & Printers



## sambitshankar (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a Windows 8 PC and all was working fine when I was copying data from my 250GB Transcend External Drive to my New WD My Passport 2TB, it was 70GB of Data being copied, simulataneously I copied another folder from a Pend Drive to my Transcend, it stopped & showed some error midway, the folder was showing on my HDD but wasn't opening (Not Responding). The 70GB copy speed too dropped from 18Mbps to 1Mbps and showed an error, I skipped copy of that file and it continued with 2mbps speed, I cancelled the copy and then removed my Transcend from my USB Port. When I reconnected it, I got the sound of connection, and Transcend showed up in the "Devices & Printers" & Safely Remove Menu, but wasn't showing on My Computer (Explorer). I had 20Gbs of most important Data in it that I can't afford to loose, the light of the Transcend is Still which doesn't flicker shows absence of transfer. I tried it on Different computers as well and it was undetected. I am in Bangalore, I have talked to some data recovery services and they said they will charge 3500 for the data recovery and my HDD can't be repaired. They suspect some CRC Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check) which occurs due to the old age of Drive. My Transcend was 3+ years old and remained full nearly all the times. Please help is there any solution or I have to go spend money for the data recovery, coz I can't afford to loose the data, It most important photos & videos.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 2, 2013)

Can you see the drive in Disk management (diskmgmt.msc)?


----------



## gadg3tfr3ak (Oct 4, 2013)

As warfreak suggested check if the hard disk shows up in Disk Management. If it does but the partitions are not listed then your partition table might have got corrupted. You can try running recovery software to analyze the disk and try to recover your data. 
Try Testdisk from cgsecurity. I have used it in the past and highly recommend it though it is a little difficult to use but the results are good. It is a console based tool but it has recovered my data from hdds with corrupt partition tables couple of times. 
CGSeurity Website

Hope this helps


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 5, 2013)

Update your windows by using default update feature. it will solve this issue.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

Try assigning a Drive letter if it shows up in disk management.


----------



## aakashsethii (Oct 6, 2013)

I use file scavenger to recover the data.. u can try that once your hard disk is detected.. good luck


----------

